# Is This Samhongsa a Brass Engine?



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello again everyone! I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the Samhongsa is a brass engine. I tried to find something like it online but can't find anything exactly like it. I found a couple pages about Samhongsa brass engines but didn't see one like this so I'm perplexed. I can tell you it runs like a champ! It looks like it's in great condition. No corrosion or anything. Also, it's really heavy. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
Traci


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Doesn't look like brass, but looks can be deceiving.  

Looks a lot like this one: http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/.../HO-Key-Erie-1941-Era-4-6-2-Pacific-K-5a-2940

AAMOF, looks exactly like this one.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Doesn't look like brass, but looks can be deceiving.
> 
> Looks a lot like this one: http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/.../HO-Key-Erie-1941-Era-4-6-2-Pacific-K-5a-2940
> 
> AAMOF, looks exactly like this one.


Wow, it does look exactly the same. But like you said, looks can be deceiving. Is there a way I can tell for sure? I'd hate to sell it for $50 and it be worth $500.
Thanks for the website!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Brass...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

$500 it is.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You got Shay's attention, he's the resident expert on stuff like this. I'm just pretty good with Google.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

traci281 said:


> Thanks so much guys!!!



How about $55?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

talk about low balling. :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> How about $55?


Wimp...I'll offer $75...:thumbsup::laugh:

Nice loco there...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You got Shay's attention, he's the resident expert on stuff like this.


I appreciate that kind word...I tend to shy away from pricing anymore but I'm always boning up on products as best I can.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Wimp...I'll offer $75...:thumbsup::laugh:
> 
> Nice loco there...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


OMG, the only reason I thought it may have been brass was because I Googled Samhongsa. Most of what came up were brass engines. Thank heaven for the internet and your forum! Have a couple of other brass engines that I have a question about. I'll post tomorrow if you guys don't get sick of me. Thanks so much and you guys have a great night!
Traci


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have quite a haul there, I'm sure many of us are jealous.


----------



## traci281 (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You have quite a haul there, I'm sure many of us are jealous.


Even I can see the irony that I-someone who really isn't into trains-all of a sudden inherits all these nice trains. It doesn't seem right, but at least I know they are going to people who will appreciate them. I do have to say thought, that I am keeping a little Pemco that I have. It blows smoke out of it's smokestack when it runs. I think it's only worth about 10 bucks but I like to watch it. I would love to see someones huge layout. There is one at a hobby store toward Atlanta. It's really neat.


----------

